# Macgeneration Grand Prix dans la course.



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Cette année, Macgeneration diversifie ses activités en lançant une écurie de Karting,

 Macgeneration Grand Prix 







Cette écurie qui vise les plus hautes marches des podiums des plus prestigieuses compétitions mondiales participera à sa première course le 30 et 31 juillet 2005
Cette course c'est les 24H00 de Francorchamps karting qui auront lieu sur la piste de karting  qui se trouve dans l'enceinte du circuit auto de Francorchamps.  
Les 24H00 autos auront lieu en même temps que les 24H00 karting.  

Cette équipe à la classe mondiale est composée de:

Directeur: Bengilli 
Directeur technique: Benjamin Ferran
Directeur technique moteur: WebOliver
Designeur en chef: Tomtom
Ingénieur course: Foguenne
Aérodynamicien en chef: Amok
Directeur de communication: Bengilli
Logistic Manager: iMax
Photographe: Amok
Photographe assistant: iMax
Cameragirl: Naru Narusegawa
Pilote d'essai: Mackie
Mascote: Mackie

Pilote:
Bengilli (FR)
WebOliver (CH)
Mackie (FR)
Foguenne (BE)
Toph (FR)
Patrick (ES)
Vincent Huguier (responsable médical)
Mike (BE)

En 2005, 24H00 de karting 
EN 2006, 24H00 auto
En 2007, F1   


Bon, c'est évidement l'occasion d'organiser une AES dans un cadre inhabituel. 
Bref, ça pourrait être très sympa pour faire la fête, organiser un "atelier" photo,... 
Pour les détails, nous avons encore le temps de réfléchir. 

A suivre donc. 

24H00 karting 2004, photos. 
24H00 karting Francorchamps, vidéo


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Avril 2005)

Ca pourrait être sympa, on pourrait faire un barbec'


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

les pilotes ont interdiction de boire de l'alcool :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les pilotes ont interdiction de boire de l'alcool :rateau:


 A commencer par toi


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Pas de pilotes femmes.  C'est de la discrimination :rateau:
Sinon, le karting, c'est chouette. Bonne idée.


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pilotes femmes.  C'est de la discrimination :rateau:
> Sinon, le karting, c'est chouette. Bonne idée.


 Grillée  M'enfin, ils sont capables de nous envoyer derrière les paddocks pour les encourager, et en mini-jupe s'il vous plaît


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pilotes femmes.  C'est de la discrimination :rateau:
> Sinon, le karting, c'est chouette. Bonne idée.



Non, le problème c'est que l'inscription du kart est relativement cher et il fallait inscrire le kart avant le 31 décembre pour bénéficier de 500 euros de rabais. (3250 euros à la place de 3750) J'ai découvert la possibilité de rabais, +- 3 semaines avant le 31 décembre. 
J'ai donc "dans l'urgence" contacté 7 personnes que je savais motivée et prête à sortir une somme d'argent importante rapidement.

Donc, nous n'avons voulu exclure personne.
Nous aurons d'ailleurs besoins d'autres personnes pour l'organisation, la fête, ...


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, le problème c'est que l'inscription du kart est relativement cher et il fallait inscrire le kart avant le 31 décembre pour bénéficier de 500 euros de rabais. (3250 euros à la place de 3750) J'ai découvert la possibilité de rabais, +- 3 semaines avant le 31 décembre.
> J'ai donc "dans l'urgence" contacté 7 personnes que je savais motivée et prête à sortir une somme d'argent importante rapidement.


Bigre, je ne savais pas que c'était aussi cher.  
J'en ai fait à plusieurs reprises ici en Suisse et ça n'a jamais coûté autant. Vous avez vos propres karts ou quoi ? Ou est-ce dû à la durée (24h ?) ?



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Donc, nous n'avons voulu exclure personne.


Je m'en doutais, va... c'était aussi pour taquiner un peu. :rateau: 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous aurons d'ailleurs besoins d'autres personnes pour l'organisation, la fête, ...


Je serai en plein déménagement...  . Si c'est déjà fait d'ici là, je ne manquerai pas de te le faire savoir, car je serai sur place.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous aurons d'ailleurs besoins d'autres personnes pour l'organisation, la fête, ...


 Présente


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bigre, je ne savais pas que c'était aussi cher.
> J'en ai fait à plusieurs reprises ici en Suisse et ça n'a jamais coûté autant. Vous avez vos propres karts ou quoi ? Ou est-ce dû à la durée (24h ?) ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un très grosse organisation et la course est "très pro".
2 ambulance SAMU sur place, piste magnifique, Kart pour 24H00, Etc,...
Il reste encore a payer les assurances, une visite médicale, un chapiteaux pour dormir, des salopettes + chaussures de kart, faire la fête,.... 
Bref, on va s'amuser mais avant bosser pour que ça roule. 

Une petite vidéo de l'année passée...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Ça va être chaud, chaud, chaud...    :love:   J'ai déjà commencé à m'entraîner  ce week-end.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ...Le classement par Meilleure Moyenne au tour, où on remarqueras la parfaite régularité du résultat de WebO, alors que tous les autres pilotes ont mis un 10.4 dans leur moteur, pour parler à mots couverts :



Tu es un pilote parfait pour une course d'endurance.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pilotes femmes.  C'est de la discrimination :rateau:



 bien d'accord avec toi Macounette !  je parie qu'ils ont même pas demandé à une seule nana 

Bon puisque l'équipe est montée :rateau:
Que la mascotte est trouvée 
Que le barbec est programmé :sick: ...


:mouais: ben ce sera sans moi ...


Non WebO pas la peine de me montrer le costume de *"pompom grill"* oui je sais il est orange, j'ai vu  , mais c'est NON je viendrai pas agiter mes petits bras en criant "Allleeeez macGéééééé "! 

Les filles on se monte une équipe ?  Macounette, Macmadam, Silvia .... et toutes les autres ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les filles on se monte une équipe ?


Voui mais pour les 500 euro de réduc' tu pourras toujours te brosser...


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les filles on se monte une équipe ?  Macounette, Macmadam, Silvia .... et toutes les autres ! :love:



une équipe pour les 24h de pomps ?

POMPS:

canton d' Arthez

code postal = 64370

tél mairie=0559 816061

XVI°

superficie = 777ha

population = 184hab

altitude = 120m

 - Situé sur  un petit plateau, le village est séparé de Morlanne au nord, par le vallon du Luy de France. Mentionné au XIV° sous le nom de Poms et au XV° sous celui de Pombs  , qui* indiquerait la présence passée d'une* : " pommeraie,  verger " .
*************  Le château de Pomps , dit de Fanget, fut construit par un "cagot"de Morlanne, pour Henri de Montesquiou, seigneur de Sadirac et de Pomps après un contrat passé en  1547.
On note céans, la présence* de plusieurs* tumuli remontant à  2000 ans avant notre ère, ce qui laisse toujours rêveur.
**Le village est actuellement "béarnaisement" connu pour ses  fameuses et fantasques 24 heures de Pomps à vélo [  disputées fin août]* Desquelles serait issue la  célèbre expression : "Avoir le coup de Pomps"* ou celle-ci: "Pomps  y soit  qui mal y pense" etc... Cette compétition a eu* dernièrement les honneurs d'un  téléfilm.

NA VOIR;  la ferme pédagogique et d'animation de "La Cloubasse":  Expositions...et l'atelier d'Escaliériste.
>>>Un  bon conseil: essayez-vous aux quilles  de neuf
~Fête communale le 1° dimanche de septemb

j'ai un plan heberge !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais pour les 500 euro de réduc' tu pourras toujours te brosser...



Ah mais j'ai pas précisé de quoi !   


t'es de mauvais poil euh pardon mauvaise écaille ou quoi ? 

 
Edit : ah ben merci Ficelle pour le tuyau  ​


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

Je me joins au staff organisationnel 

Je postule comme Logistic Manager, photographe assistant, etc... Bref, là où l'on aura besoin de moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

vu les resultat de notre WebO le week end dernier a Clermont, je peux vous dire qu'il est chaud comme la braise......    


viendrait bien faire l'assistant d' Imax a la photo.......puis, je peux toujours essayer le costume de Pompom girl que Lorna laisse choir......

...enfin, faut pas exagerer non plus.....  

faut voir les dates comme toujours.....


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bien d'accord avec toi Macounette !  je parie qu'ils ont même pas demandé à une seule nana
> 
> Bon puisque l'équipe est montée :rateau:
> Que la mascotte est trouvée
> ...



Si on ne tarde pas, , c'est peut-être encore possible. 
si vous trouvez des sponsors, le prix diminuera.
Nous sommes d'ailleurs en pleine recherche de sponsors.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je me joins au staff organisationnel
> 
> Je postule comme Logistic Manager, photographe assistant, etc... Bref, là où l'on aura besoin de moi



Engagé.


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà commencé à m'entraîner  ce week-end.



J'ai aussi fait quelques tours de réglages à Barein avec une Cinquecento de location mais y'avait des mecs qui roulaient comme des tarés en sens inverse avec des voitures rouges ! 

Blague à part, vous aurez tous saisis le carectère potache de l'aventure, mais qui sait si ces forums ne cachent pas un Fitipaldi ou un Andrea de Cesaris


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

T'as fini premier presque à chaque fois  On ne parle plus que de ça dans les padocks !
Tu es notre pilote principal


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ... vous aurez tous saisis le carectère potache de l'aventure, mais qui sait si ces forums ne cachent pas un Fitipaldi ou un Andrea de Cesaris



Pour avoir une chance de gagner, il faut:

Des pilotes de maximum 70 Kg. ( a part Mackie, on est tous au-dessus  )
Être maximum 6 et faire des plus long relais. 
Rouler chaque semaine, en compet si possible. 

Bref, on est mal. 
Si déjà on termine la course et si possible pas à la dernière place, c'est tout bon.  

(je pensais proposer de nous faire hara kiri  si nous étions dernier mais je pense que c'est trop risqué.  )


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

La présentation de l'équipe à la presse sportive a déjà commencé :


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

EXCELLENT !!!!!


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir une chance de gagner, il faut:
> 
> Des pilotes de maximum 70 Kg




En effet c'est mort


----------



## sylko (3 Avril 2005)

J'avais manifesté mon intérêt dès le début, mais à cette date, je serais en vacances, très loin de Spa. 

Bonne course.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des pilotes de maximum 70 Kg. ( a part Mackie, on est tous au-dessus  )



Pour l'occasion je veux bien être dans la même catégorie que Mackie...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Avril 2005)

c'est pas pour passer la brosse à reluire sur l'acier de vos machines mais vos douces dingueries terriblement humaines font diablement du bien (si si j'ai même souri là)...

_sinon comme fournisseur d'azote* je veux bien me renseigner mais comptez pas trop sur moi : c'est pas trop dans l'esprit de la vielle dame du quai d'Orsay alors... remarquez le logo est bleu c'est déjà ça 
`

*azote en anglais c'est Nitrogen _



*edit*
cdbv à Tom Tom pour l'écusson... reste juste à trouver un blason


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne tarde pas, , c'est peut-être encore possible.
> si vous trouvez des sponsors, le prix diminuera.
> Nous sommes d'ailleurs en pleine recherche de sponsors.



Ça l'air un peu tard (et un peu cher  ) ... (mais à voir pour une autre fois (hein les filles ?! ))

En tout cas  ça a l'air bien parti pour vous ! 
Si vous voulez, pour vos entraînements, dans le parc juste en face de chez moi y'à des karts (à pédales) en location


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Grillée  M'enfin, ils sont capables de nous envoyer derrière les paddocks pour les encourager, et en mini-jupe s'il vous plaît



en pom-pom girl, et puis connaisant pas mal de filles du forum ça pourrai le faire :rose: :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir une chance de gagner, il faut:
> 
> Des pilotes de maximum 70 Kg. ( a part Mackie, on est tous au-dessus  )



sans probleme pour moi 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Être maximum 6 et faire des plus long relais.



on est assez



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rouler chaque semaine, en compet si possible.



ça compte mario kart ? :rateau:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (je pensais proposer de nous faire hara kiri  si nous étions dernier mais je pense que c'est trop risqué.  )



j'ai un katana si tu veux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une équipe pour les 24h de pomps ?



Les 24 heures de Pomps ! MDR ! Je n'aurais jamais pensé retrouver ça ici !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La présentation de l'équipe à la presse sportive a déjà commencé...



Je ne suis pas certain d'être dispo à ces dates, mais avec une équipe pareille, il va bien vous falloir un aumônier, non ?


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas certain d'être dispo à ces dates...




Et gnagnagna... c'est pas le bureau des pleurs ici  Sans dec' vous croyez pas qu'on était pris avec Paul ou Pascal fin juillet ? On avait autre chose à glander qu'aller jouer les gros bras sur un anneau de vitesse  Mais on s'est libérés, c'est pas très dur, si... si...


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> il va bien vous falloir un aumônier, non ?



Un pape même  :mouais: celui qui devait nous assurer les extrêmes onctions au pied du mur de béton a eu un empêchement de dernière minute


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Un pape même  :mouais:



Je pensais à quelque chose d'un cran au-dessus...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas certain d'être dispo à ces dates, mais avec une équipe pareille, il va bien vous falloir un aumônier, non ?



Tout va bien se passer...  :love:


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Engagé.



Wouhou


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Avril 2005)

En tout cas je ne sais pas qui a fait le logo team mais il donne bien


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

bon, j'ai trouvé les tenus pour les filles sur le stand


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

reste a avoir l'avis des intéressées :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> reste a avoir l'avis des intéressées :rateau:



si tu veux mon avis, c'est un peu trop habillé.......   
mais de toute facon, habillé comme ca, tu te planterais a chaque passage devant les stands.....


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

enfin plus sérieussement, il faudrait des explications pour les spectateurs (logement, plan accès, ... )


----------



## mad'doc (3 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi pas faire un tour là-bas, juste pour (vous) voir et... rigoler


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

Bon, je pense monter le 28 ou le 29, accompagné de Naru, que je prendrai à l'aéroport de Genève 

Vous comptez monter quand vous autres ??

Quand et où se fera l'AES ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense monter le 28 ou le 29, accompagné de Naru, que je prendrai à l'aéroport de Genève



Tu passes par Genève pour monter en Belgique...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai trouvé les tenu*e*s pour les filles sur le stand



Plus court, ça serait pas mal non plus...  Je parle de la photo bien sûr. :mouais:


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai trouvé les tenus pour les filles sur le stand



On dit plus "fille sur le stand" on dit "Pit Babe" 

Je les voyais plus comme ça :


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On dit plus "fille sur le stand" on dit "Pit Babe"
> 
> Je les voyais plus comme ça :



ok, laisse moi 10mn et j'arrive........je vais deja preparer ma place a proximité des Pit Babe.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je les voyais plus comme ça...



Est-il absolument nécessaire d'avoir une loupe en carton-pâte ou des lunettes ridicules pour participer ? :mouais:  :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

j'ai les mêmes lunettes en rouge si tu veux


----------



## House M.D. (3 Avril 2005)

Je propose ma modeste contribution comme cameraman (ou cameragirl...). C'est que ça bouge un GP ! En tout cas j'y serai


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Je propose ma modeste contribution comme cameraman (ou cameragirl...). C'est que ça bouge un GP ! En tout cas j'y serai



Engagée !    (je te rajoute à la liste du premier message.  )


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On dit plus "fille sur le stand" on dit "Pit Babe"
> 
> Je les voyais plus comme ça :



Je les voyais exactement comme ça aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin plus sérieussement, il faudrait des explications pour les spectateurs (logement, plan accès, ... )



On a encore un peu de temps, mais il faudra qu'on trouve une solution.
Mon grand-père, Paul Foguenne, habite à Francorchamps pourra peut-être accueillir deux, trois personne.
On en reparlera.



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense monter le 28 ou le 29, accompagné de Naru, que je prendrai à l'aéroport de Genève
> 
> Vous comptez monter quand vous autres ??
> 
> Quand et où se fera l'AES ?



Idéalement mais pas obligatoirement les pilotes logent sur place dès le vendredi 29 (ou chez nous à Arlon, 1H00 de route de Francorchamps)
On verra comment faire, on peut faire une petite aes ce soir là.
Le 
30-31, on ne dormira pas des beaucoup 
On mettra de lits de camps dans le petit chapiteaux pour pouvoir dormir un peu. Si on ne met que des lits, on pourra en mettre pas mal. (et pas uniquement pour les pilotes.)
Pour l'AES, il y a une buvette avec  vue sur la piste qui est sympa, boisson pas trop cher, bref cool 
Si certains viennent dès le 28, ils sont les bienvenus chez nous.
(Arlon est entre la Suisse et Francorchamps.  )

On va réfléchir à tout ça.


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

Excellent, tout ceci va être redoutable 

Fixons donc *provisoirement* l'AES le 29


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, tout ceci va être redoutable
> 
> Fixons donc *provisoirement* l'AES le 29



Vous ne préférez pas faire l'AES _après_ les 24 heures, plutôt qu'avant?  :hein:    Pensez aux valeureux pilotes. Histoire d'être en forme pour la course...


----------



## Lio70 (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous aurons d'ailleurs besoins d'autres personnes pour l'organisation, la fête, ...


Si je ne suis pas surchargé question boulot d'ici là, je peux me rendre disponible. 
Je peux aussi héberger 2 personnes chez moi (mais pas le 29; du 30 au 31 uniquement)et les véhiculer jusque Francorchamps.


----------



## House M.D. (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Engagée !    (je te rajoute à la liste du premier message.  )



Bah alors ça roule  

Vivement juillet


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne préférez pas faire l'AES _après_ les 24 heures, plutôt qu'avant?  :hein:    Pensez aux valeureux pilotes. Histoire d'être en forme pour la course...


Ce serait trop facile.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne suis pas surchargé question boulot d'ici là, je peux me rendre disponible.



Bonne nouvelle.    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait trop facile.



Ok. Je prends note... Je sens que ça va être *MONSTRUEUX*     :love:


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

Bon, on a quoi comme sponsors à coller sur le kart pour le moment, alors ? De gros autocollants MacG ? 

MacG sponsorise ?


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça va être *MONSTRUEUX*



Au bas mot


----------



## bengilli (4 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne préférez pas faire l'AES _après_ les 24 heures, plutôt qu'avant?  :hein:    Pensez aux valeureux pilotes. Histoire d'être en forme pour la course...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait trop facile.



Perso je devrai repartir le 1er aout très tôt, voire si je peux le 31 avec un train de nuit car j'ai un concert dans le sud de la France le lundi... Donc je préférerai me déchirer la gueule avant


----------



## bengilli (4 Avril 2005)

petite to do list avant d'aller au lit :

- prévoir sacs de couchage OUI - NON
- possibilité d'acheter du pique-nique dans la ville de Francorchamps OUI - NON
- accès du public à la course payant OUI - NON


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2005)

Je crois qu'on a le temps de voir venir... Pas la peine de trop se stresser maintenant. 


_Le 1er août, c'est la Fête nationale suisse..._


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> petite to do list avant d'aller au lit :



- prévoir sacs de couchage OUI
- possibilité d'acheter du pique-nique dans la ville de Francorchamps OUI et même dans la cafet de la piste de kart. (frite, sandwich,...)
- accès du public à la course payant OUI mais pas très cher et nous aurons quelques places gratuites.  

Pour le reste, on a un peu de temps.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous !

J'ai pas trop le temps de passer sur les forums depuis quelques temps, mais, bon, là, je ne peux m'empecher de noter la date dans mon agenda.
Donc, il y a de très fortes chances pour que je sois là (tout dépendra si je suis de garde au boulot le samedi).
Autre question, on achete où les t-shirts officiels pour soutenir le team ...

A bientot


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Je prends note... Je sens que ça va être *MONSTRUEUX*     :love:



Fort bien, c'est le mot qui manquait pour me convaincre, en plus ce circuit a l'air joli! Bon on rempllt le coffre de bière et en route!


----------



## Taho! (6 Avril 2005)

faudra expliquer à Naru que le kart ne sera pas rouge mais orange


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne suis pas surchargé question boulot d'ici là, je peux me rendre disponible.
> Je peux aussi héberger 2 personnes chez moi (mais pas le 29; du 30 au 31 uniquement)et les véhiculer jusque Francorchamps.


 Pour le logement ca va 

Mais par contre je veux bien me faire vehiculer :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour le logement ca va
> 
> Mais par contre je veux bien me faire vehiculer :love:



bonne question, j'arriverai de paris en thalys, il vaut mieux que je descende a bruxelle ou a liege ?


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arriverai de paris en thalys




On avait pas dit qu'on y allai en karting ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On avait pas dit qu'on y allai en karting ?  :mouais:



je suis pas suicidaire :rateau:


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisque l'équipe est montée



Et pas avec du fin : nous sommes équipés pour la baleine ! 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les filles on se monte une équipe ?



Dear amazone, ne cherche pas plus longtemps : les étalons sont présentés page 1 ! :love:



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je me joins au staff organisationnel
> Je postule comme Logistic Manager, photographe assistant, etc... Bref, là où l'on aura besoin de moi



Parfait : donc tu as bien compris ? Note : c'est le 18 septembre sur le circuit de Saint Petersbourg. Sois à l'heure surtout. 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Présente. Mais par contre je veux bien me faire vehiculer



:affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne question, j'arriverai de paris en thalys, il vaut mieux que je descende a bruxelle ou a liege ?



On verra mais ce sera peut-être plus simple de venir via Luxembourg.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

Mackie, le règlement. Ca ne rigole pas.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas suicidaire :rateau:



Tu es sur la bonne voie pourtant, tu es déjà plein de suissitude...


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On verra mais ce sera peut-être plus simple de venir via Luxembourg.



Pour les français civilisés il faut comprendre "18 heures de corail avec escale en Lorraine"


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

bon les train pour le lux partent de gare de l'est :rateau:


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon les train pour le lux partent de gare de l'est :rateau:



Non !? Sans déconner !    
Y'a pas a dire, avec Mackie dans l'équipe, il peut rien nous arriver !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

Ah, je nous imagine, sous cette tente orange aux couleurs de MacGeneration, la banderole flottant au vent. Nos corps de pilote encore ruisselants et luisants de sueur après cette course épique, gagnée haut la main par le MacG Team, non pas en 24 heures, mais en quelques poignées de minutes. La Foguenne, faisant toujours très bon usage de sa langue, léchant tour à tour le torse encore humide de la Bengilli et celui tout chaud et velu de l'Amok. Moi délaçant doucement mes schlapettes, portées tout au long de la course (le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté), et attendant patiemment de les rejoindre, tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course. 
Tout cela sous l'½il attentif de Mackie, resté au-dehors, essayant d'attraper quelques bribes de ce doux spectacle, mais se faisant bien vite repérer par le cliquetis de son 300D et par le flash qu'il avait oublié de déclencher.

 :love: 

Ça va être chaud...


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je nous imagine, sous cette tente orange aux couleurs de MacGeneration, la banderole flottant au vent. Nos corps de pilote encore ruisselants et luisants de sueur après cette course épique, gagnée haut la main par le MacG Team, non pas en 24 heures, mais en quelques poignées de minutes. La Foguenne, faisant toujours très bon usage de sa langue, léchant tour à tour le torse encore humide de la Bengilli et celui tout chaud et velu de l'Amok. Moi délaçant doucement mes schlapettes, portées tout au long de la course (le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté), et attendant patiemment de les rejoindre, tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course.
> Tout cela sous l'½il attentif de Mackie, resté au-dehors, essayant d'attraper quelques bribes de ce doux spectacle, mais se faisant bien vite repérer par le cliquetis de son 300D et par le flash qu'il avait oublié de déclencher.
> 
> :love:
> ...



Ça a la couleur de l'Amok, le goût de l'Amok, mais ce n'est pas du Amok.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça a la couleur de l'Amok, le goût de l'Amok, mais ce n'est pas du Amok.



Tu meurs d'envie d'y goûter toi aussi...  :love:


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu meurs d'envie d'y goûter toi aussi...  :love:



Mmmmh, je sais pas trop.... J'aime déjà pas le Coca Light, c'est dégueu les édulcorants


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmh, je sais pas trop.... J'aime déjà pas le Coca Light, c'est dégueu les édulcorants



Toi, tu as ordre de monter à Spa avec ton petit truc en plumes...  :love: 




PS: Ok, pour les schlapettes de compet'. Je regarde avec Paul pour les tailles.


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je nous imagine, sous cette tente orange aux couleurs de MacGeneration, la banderole flottant au vent. Nos corps de pilote encore ruisselants et luisants de sueur après cette course épique, gagnée haut la main par le MacG Team, non pas en 24 heures, mais en quelques poignées de minutes. La Foguenne, faisant toujours très bon usage de sa langue, léchant tour à tour le torse encore humide de la Bengilli et celui tout chaud et velu de l'Amok. Moi délaçant doucement mes schlapettes, portées tout au long de la course (le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté), et attendant patiemment de les rejoindre, tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course.
> Tout cela sous l'½il attentif de Mackie, resté au-dehors, essayant d'attraper quelques bribes de ce doux spectacle, mais se faisant bien vite repérer par le cliquetis de son 300D et par le flash qu'il avait oublié de déclencher.
> 
> :love:



Elle est chaude comme la braise la Web'o. Je ne sais pas (et ne veut pas savoir) qui lui a fait quoi dans la salle de repos des modos, mais là il faut intervenir : il y a encore 5 minutes elle se frottait sur le bas de mon pantalon ! Un 501 tout propre ! Bonjour l'état, maintenant... :affraid:


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as ordre de monter à Spa avec ton petit truc en plumes...  :love:



Je n'ai pas eu le temps de mater les infos... Il s'est passé un truc spécial en Suisse ces dernières 24 heures ?!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est chaude comme la braise la Web'o. Je ne sais pas (et ne veut pas savoir) qui lui a fait quoi dans la salle de repos des modos, mais là il faut intervenir : il y a encore 5 minutes elle se frottait sur le bas de mon pantalon ! Un 501 tout propre ! Bonjour l'état, maintenant... :affraid:



Fait pas celle qui ne sait rien...  :love: Bon, tu viens avec moi, j'y retourne.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>



Avec ça on ne gagnera peut-être pas mais on se rappellera de nous.


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as ordre de monter à Spa avec ton petit truc en plumes...  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)



iMax, tu m'avais pas dit que tu allais rôder du côté de Sévelin, le soir...  Je te savais pas amateur de froufrous!


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2005)

Bon, faut que j'aille demander à Elise si elle me reprète ce machin


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je te savais pas amateur de froufrous!



Je ne suis pas celle que tu crois


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas celle que tu crois



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, Maxette, ou tu as un autre nom de scène!   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je nous imagine, sous cette tente orange aux couleurs de MacGeneration, la banderole flottant au vent. Nos corps de pilote encore ruisselants et luisants de sueur après cette course épique, gagnée haut la main par le MacG Team, non pas en 24 heures, mais en quelques poignées de minutes. La Foguenne, faisant toujours très bon usage de sa langue, léchant tour à tour le torse encore humide de la Bengilli et celui tout chaud et velu de l'Amok. Moi délaçant doucement mes schlapettes, portées tout au long de la course (le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté), et attendant patiemment de les rejoindre, tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course.
> Tout cela sous l'½il attentif de Mackie, resté au-dehors, essayant d'attraper quelques bribes de ce doux spectacle, mais se faisant bien vite repérer par le cliquetis de son 300D et par le flash qu'il avait oublié de déclencher.
> 
> :love:
> Ça va être chaud...


Je t'adore, WebO   


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course.


Menteuse! Tu es dans cette tenue chaque dimanche à la paroisse!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Avec les immenses cuissardes non ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je nous imagine, sous cette tente orange aux couleurs de MacGeneration, la banderole flottant au vent. Nos corps de pilote encore ruisselants et luisants de sueur après cette course épique, gagnée haut la main par le MacG Team, non pas en 24 heures, mais en quelques poignées de minutes. La Foguenne, faisant toujours très bon usage de sa langue, léchant tour à tour le torse encore humide de la Bengilli et celui tout chaud et velu de l'Amok. Moi délaçant doucement mes schlapettes, portées tout au long de la course (le réglement l'interdit oui, mais j'ai feinté), et attendant patiemment de les rejoindre, tout en essayant de m'extirper de ma combi cuir noire, spécialement portée pour la course.
> Tout cela sous l'½il attentif de Mackie, resté au-dehors, essayant d'attraper quelques bribes de ce doux spectacle, mais se faisant bien vite repérer par le cliquetis de son 300D et par le flash qu'il avait oublié de déclencher.
> 
> :love:
> ...



t'approche pas de moi


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'approche pas de moi



T'es prêt pour un tour de side-car.


----------



## House M.D. (7 Avril 2005)

Oulà... Et en mascotte collée sur l'avant du kart, je suis sûre qu'il ferait peur à tout le monde le mackie, tout le monde irait se garer... C'est pas une bonne idée???


----------



## iMax (7 Avril 2005)

Bon, je repose ma question une fois...

On a des sponsors à coller sur le kart ? 

MacG sponsorise ?


----------



## Taho! (8 Avril 2005)

je veux bien envoyé un autocollant Apple, un Mac et un Pomme Grenette !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je repose ma question une fois...
> 
> On a des sponsors à coller sur le kart ?
> 
> MacG sponsorise ?



C'est en cours.


----------



## iMax (12 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas créer un blog ou blogguer sur MacG en créant une nouvelle catégorie dans le blog existant ?

On pourrait raconter l'évolution de cette formidable aventure qui commence


----------



## bengilli (13 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas créer un blog ou blogguer sur MacG en créant une nouvelle catégorie dans le blog existant ?
> 
> On pourrait raconter l'évolution de cette formidable aventure qui commence



C'est en cours  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Ayant fait un peu de compet', si vous avez besoin d'un pilote remplaçant, j'offre mes services.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ayant fait un peu de compet', si vous avez besoin d'un pilote remplaçant, j'offre mes services.



C'est noté.


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté.


 
j'ai pas le permis, j'aime pas les bagnoles, j'peux venir pour boire des bières?


----------



## toph (15 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas le permis, j'aime pas les bagnoles, j'peux venir pour boire des bières?



comme Foguenne dort encore....

c'esr noté!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2005)

Nous avons fait un premier entraînement de kart hier soir. (à Mexy, près de Longwy)
Patrick a fait le meilleur résultat.


----------



## bengilli (20 Avril 2005)

je me suis entrainé en rentrant ce midi par le périph en bécane. je maitrise pas mal le coup de latte dans les rétros aux bagoles qui coupent la route 

Je vais étudier le réglement pour savoir si on a le droit de pousser :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

je met une maitrise a mario kart en 150 CC :love: on a le droit aux carrapace rouge ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je vais étudier le réglement pour savoir si on a le droit de pousser :rateau:



A la Schumi? :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je met une maitrise a mario kart en 150 CC :love: on a le droit aux carrapace rouge ?


 Deconnecte la console, rien a voir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Deconnecte la console, rien a voir :rateau:




bonne idée, j'ai de la kriek au frais en plus :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Deconnecte la console, rien a voir :rateau:



Tu as _vraiment_ compris ce qu'il a écrit, ou tu as répondu au pif ?!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Avril 2005)

Un peu des deux


----------



## bengilli (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je met une maitrise a mario kart en 150 CC :love: on a le droit aux carrapace rouge ?





			
				Amok'tada Al Sadr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vraiment compris ce qu'il a écrit, ou tu as répondu au pif ?!



sur N64 ou GC ? (pour Amok qui est de plus en plus largué dans les conversations de djeuns )


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

la je suis a fond sur n64 :love:


----------



## iMax (20 Avril 2005)

Pkoi pas sur SNES aussi 

_Moi j'ai les trois, na  _


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi pas sur SNES aussi
> 
> _Moi j'ai les trois, na  _



il y en a 4 

Super Mario Kart sur Snes
Mario kart 64 sur N64
Mario Kart sur gameboy advenced
Super Mario kart double dash sur cube :sifflle:


----------



## iMax (20 Avril 2005)

Je sais 

Mais celui sur GBA ne compte pas vraiment...


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je met une maitrise a mario kart en 150 CC :love: on a le droit aux carrapace rouge ?



Je ne suis pas sur qu'on te laisse installer un Gamepad à la place du volant


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sur qu'on te laisse installer un Gamepad à la place du volant




et pourtant, les commandes électriques c'est l'avenir de l'automobile :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Bien.
Après mûre réflexion, il est possible que j'accepte la responsabilité qui m'est confiée : être l'entraineur de l'équipe des supportrices.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba , elle doivent faire quoi les supportrices exactement ?


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba , elle doivent faire quoi les supportrices exactement ?



Comme leur nom l'indique : supportricer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2005)

rezba coach de pompomgirl a dit:
			
		

> Bien.
> Après mûre réflexion, il est possible que j'accepte la responsabilité qui m'est confiée : être l'entraineur de l'équipe des supportrices.



Robertav aura les couettes qui s'agiteront à chaque bond pour "supportricer"  


PS: Je visualise


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avais bien une idée mais.... Robertav aura les couettes qui s'agiteront à chaque bond pour "supportricer"



Et les tiennes, elles feront comment ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les tiennes, elles feront comment ?



Je n'ai qu'une queue   Normal pour un félin tu me diras


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'une queue   Normal pour un félin tu me diras




t'as quand meme 2 oreilles non ?   

entraine toi a les faire bouger syncho au tempo


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'une queue   Normal pour un félin tu me diras



Et en admettant (c'est juste une supposition) que tu ne sois pas un gif mais un être vivant ?


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en admettant (c'est juste une supposition) que tu ne sois pas un gif mais un être vivant ?



Voilà une supposition intéressante. Mais comment imaginer que derrière ces petites oreilles velues qui écoutent aux portes, derrière ces petits yeux de félins qui passent leur temps à scruter faits et gestes de chacun, il n'y ait pas autre chose qu'un bot ? Un être virtuel, sans conscience ni importance, finalement. Si Tibo était réellement un être humain, elle souffrirait de se cacher, alors même que nos rencontres sont le pain quotidien de ses interventions. Non ?


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une supposition intéressante. Mais comment imaginer que derrière ces petites oreilles velues qui écoutent aux portes, derrière ces petits yeux de félins qui passent leur temps à scruter faits et gestes de chacun, il n'y ait pas autre chose qu'un bot ? Un être virtuel, sans conscience ni importance, finalement. Si Tibo était réellement un être humain, elle souffrirait de se cacher, alors même que nos rencontres sont le pain quotidien de ses interventions. Non ?



D'autant que, pour en fréquenter 4 tous les jours, j'ai pu remarquer que les félins adoraient être dans la lumière, là où c'est le plus chaud !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que, pour en fréquenter 4 tous les jours, j'ai pu remarquer que les félins adoraient être dans la lumière, là où c'est le plus chaud !



Oui, mais ça fait roussir les pelages de couleur noire


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que, pour en fréquenter 4 tous les jours, j'ai pu remarquer que les félins adoraient être dans la lumière, là où c'est le plus chaud !


 au micro-onde ?


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça fait roussir les pelages de couleur noire



Que nenni, ça les fait briller. Y'a que les pelages synthétiques qui roussissent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

il me semble que  il y a un programme collectif, et des prestations individualisées.  

serais bien curieuse de savoir quelle sont les miennes


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que  il y a un programme collectif, et des prestations individualisées.
> 
> serais bien curieuse de savoir quelle sont les miennes



Le programme collectif, c'est pom-pom girl, mini-jupes, et tralala. Le programme individuel, ça dépend de tes capacités. Y'a des spécialités où tu excelles, toi, robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le programme collectif, c'est pom-pom girl, mini-jupes, et tralala. Le programme individuel, ça dépend de tes capacités. Y'a des spécialités où tu excelles, toi, robertav ?




les jambettes en l'air c'est plus de mon age   

par contre , je peux me proposer comme cuisiniere des vaillants coureurs   

tu sais , il faut respecter un certains pois et une digestion difficile peut nuire au bon deroulement de la course......avec moi pas de prob, diete garantie !!!!


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les jambettes en l'air c'est plus de mon age



C'est pas une question d'age, ça. C'est une question d'envie. Ton homme, il a du te gacher! 

Je connais des ménopausées qui ont une forme olympique! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

c'est plutot une question de ....decence     

j'arrive encore a faire le grand ecart mais de là a sautiller sur la piste
je laisse cela aux jeunettes  


tu ne veux donc pas que je cuisine ?


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutot une question de ....decence
> 
> j'arrive encore a faire le grand ecart mais de là a sautiller sur la piste
> je laisse cela aux jeunettes
> ...



Si si ! Mais pour la cuisine, je suis pas décisionnaire. Faut demander à Popol, la grande blonde, c'est notre Team Manager. 

En revanche, je note pour le grand écart.  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Avril 2005)

Vous êtes les bienvenus pour le grand écart.


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutot une question de ....decence
> 
> j'arrive encore a faire le grand ecart mais de là a sautiller sur la piste
> je laisse cela aux jeunettes   :




même si tu est chef des majorettes ? 


tu ne veux donc pas que je cuisine ?  [/QUOTE]

tu léger STP


----------



## House M.D. (23 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai que d'origine t'es déjà un peu lourd   













Mais non mon mackie va :love:


----------



## bengilli (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive encore a faire le grand ecart mais de là a sautiller sur la piste...




 :mouais:  ça fait ventouse ?


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bien.
> Après mûre réflexion, il est possible que j'accepte la responsabilité qui m'est confiée : être l'entraineur de l'équipe des supportrices.



Bon des POMPOM'S Girls...    c'est d'une évidence...  :style:

MAis qui va se charger de vous ôter tout ce stress accumulé après les entrainements et la Course... ??  

Je veux bien postuler pour un poste de *Nurse-MAsseuse-remise-en-forme-tutti quanti...*     et je ne  crois pas être la seule à pouvoir faire ça ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une supposition intéressante. Mais comment imaginer que derrière ces petites oreilles velues qui écoutent aux portes, derrière ces petits yeux de félins qui passent leur temps à scruter faits et gestes de chacun, il n'y ait pas autre chose qu'un bot ? Un être virtuel, sans conscience ni importance, finalement. Si Tibo était réellement un être humain, elle souffrirait de se cacher, alors même que nos rencontres sont le pain quotidien de ses interventions. Non ?


un plein centre à 300 mètres, chapeau


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un plein centre à 300 mètres, chapeau



En aveugle ce serait étonnant


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

Ouais des fois vaut mieux être aveugle ou une autruche.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

C'est quand même un chouette circuit !!! 
















Voici ou nous pourrons faire l'AES durant la nuit. 
L'année passée, à partir de 23H00, il y avait plein de place.







Il y a aussi une terrasse assez grande.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une terrasse assez grande.




il faut donc engager aussi des serveuses   

a defaut de cuisine (je vous comprends en fait  ) je pourrais essayer
de vous servir le café et les croissants sur la table et pas sur vos casques


----------



## House M.D. (24 Avril 2005)

Waouoh, génial !!!!


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

paul, on pourra aussi faire des photos de "l'autre course " ?


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

On a aussi accès au grand circuit ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a aussi accès au grand circuit ?



Note: expliquer à iMax qu'il ne pourra pas accèder au circuit avec sa Clio.  :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: expliquer à iMax qu'il ne pourra pas accèder au circuit avec sa Clio.  :love:



Je ne viendrai pas en Clio...


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je ne viendrai pas en Clio...




tu viendra pas en golf non plus


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viendra pas en golf non plus





Qui te dis que j'aurai pas acheté une VR6 d'occasion d'ici là ?


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dis que j'aurais pas acheté une VR6 d'occasion d'ici là ?



je t'offre tout de suite la boite en bois ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viendra pas en golf non plus



:modo: :modo: :affraid: Modérateurs!


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'offre tout de suite la boite en bois ?



Pour le moment ça va, tu peux la laisser en vente sur eBay


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On a aussi accès au grand circuit ?



Pas avec les pass des 24h00 karting mais par contre, le prix des places pour les 24h00 autos qui auront lieu le même w-e est en générale assez correcte. 
(j'essayerais d'avoir quelques entrées gratuites.  )

Du circuit de kart, on verra un peu les autos. 
Il y a de jolis engins à photographier.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

Et les pass, ils sont gratuits pour le team ? 

Sinon, ça coute combien ?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

Pour les pilotes, l'entré du kart est gratuite.
On aura quelques pass en plus dont un pour l'assistant photographe. 
De toute manière, si je me rappelle bien, l'année passée c'était 3 euros... 

Pour les 24H00 autos, les places coûtaient +- 11 euros avec accès aux tribunes et  28 euros avec accès paddock ce qui est très raisonnable. 
(pour la F1 les entrées paddock coute + de 2000 euros et il n'y a pas d'accès à tout.  )

Attention, pas de confusion, ça c'est pour les entrées "grand circuit auto" pas "petit circuit de kart" 
Pour le kart c'est moins de 10 euros. On verra combien de places on reçoit.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

Wouhou :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas avec les pass des 24h00 karting mais par contre, le prix des places pour les 24h00 autos qui auront lieu le même w-e est en générale assez correcte.
> (j'essayerais d'avoir quelques entrées gratuites.  )
> 
> Du circuit de kart, on verra un peu les autos.
> Il y a de jolis engins à photographier.




on va grimper sur les grillages


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

Héhé, les tarifs pour la F1 2005.  Ca a encore augmenté.   
Le prix des "simples entrées" n'est pas encore affiché. 
(l'année passée, +- 200 euros minimum sans accès à des tribunes.  vive la télé.  )


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

l'arment est presque pret


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi déjà comme cailloux ? 

70-200 stabilisé ou pas ? 
Te voilà superbement équipé pour la course.
Tu me le pretes pendant que tu roules? Ca doit être sympa sur mon 20D. 
Je vais voir si un pote me passe son 70-200 2,8 usm is


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

c'est le 70-200 4 L, j'attend le collier pour le mettre sur un pied


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est le 70-200 4 L, j'attend le collier pour le mettre sur un pied



héhé ça va être top. 

Faudra faire gaffe au matos.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'arment est presque pret





mon p'tit mackie tu comptes fothografier la lune avec un tel engin ????        :love:


----------



## bengilli (24 Avril 2005)

il l'avait acheté pour sa voisine de balcon en premier lieu


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon p'tit mackie tu comptes fothografier la lune avec un tel engin ????        :love:



approchez vous belle maman :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> approchez vous belle maman :love:





pffffff en plus il me vouvoie le p'tit!!!!    

suis plus ta belle maman , ta fleur c'est pas ma fille


----------



## toph (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, les tarifs pour la F1 2005.  Ca a encore augmenté.
> 
> T'as bien raison mon Polo, en plus cette année il ya un peu de spectacle, vive la une  (RTBF)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

...






...








 ...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toph (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> toph a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> toph a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

Pour rassurer les stressés, un nouveau thread "plus organisé" pour voir qui vient, quand,... verra bientôt le jour.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Voilà, un nouveau thread tout propre est en ligne ainsi qu'un site spécial pour l'événement.  
 

Ce thread-ci qui a permis de préparé cette AES Belge 4.0 va prendre un nouveau départ au Bar.


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'arment est presque pret



Mon Pauvre garçon ! Ca fait nioub à fond... Tu as l'équipement total, même la courroie avec marqué "Canon" en gros pour ceux (celles) qui n'auraient pas vu que tu étais équipé _comme_ un pro !


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Amok, es-tu au courant que tu es chargé d'animer un atelier photo durant la course. 
Bien entendu, il y a d'autres sujets à photograpier que les karts. 
iMac sera ton assistant je te le rappelle.


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu, il y a d'autres sujets à photograpier que les karts.




les demoiselles en petite tenu par exemple


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les demoiselles en petite tenu par exemple



Excellent exemple. On cherche encore des modèles mais il vaut mieux qu'elles s'inscrivent dans ce thread-ci, Golf nous ferait un infar si c'est dans rdv.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Inscrivez-vous ! 
J'accepte de posé nue pour Amok et ses assistants lors de l'AES Belge 4.0
-
-
-
-


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Inscrivez-vous !
> J'accepte de posé nue pour Amok et ses assistants lors de l'AES Belge 4.0
> -
> -
> ...




il y a limite d'age et des mesurations ?


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2005)

preums !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> iMac sera ton assistant je te le rappelle.



Pour porter mes sacs, un Suisse fera bien l'affaire !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> preums !



:love: 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte de posé nue pour Amok et ses assistants lors de l'AES Belge 4.0



Le lecteur aura rectifié de lui même (une erreur de copier/coller) : "et ses assistants" est une coquille.


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a limite d'age et des mesurations ?



En effet, si pour l'age le trop est un handicap, pour les mensurations, le trop peu en est un aussi ! 

Mais nul doute, ma chère transalpine, que pour l'un comme pour l'autre de ces critères tu restes dans la course !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En effet, si pour l'age le trop est un handicap, pour les mensurations, le trop peu en est un aussi !
> 
> Mais nul doute, ma chère transalpine, que pour l'un comme pour l'autre de ces critères tu restes dans la course !





je vais mediter sur la seconde phrase.....
je vous tiendra au courant


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais mediter sur la seconde phrase.....
> je vous tiendra au courant


 
On espère bien que tu vas nous tiendre..


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Je ne regrette pas d'avoir déménagé ce thread ici, il y est très bien.


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2005)

Le site est à jour vous pouvez désormais nous dire si vous êtes intéressés par un tee-shirt :

http://www.aesauvage.org/team_macg/?/Ticheurtes/

Paulo ? Un nouveau thread ?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a limite d'age et des mesurations ?



aucune pour vous belle maman :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucune pour vous belle maman :love:





c'est pour quelle oeuvre caritative deja ?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour quelle oeuvre caritative deja ?




celle que tu veux :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Le site est à jour vous pouvez désormais nous dire si vous êtes intéressés par un tee-shirt :
> 
> http://www.aesauvage.org/team_macg/?/Ticheurtes/
> 
> Paulo ? Un nouveau thread ?



Désolé, je rentre seulement du boulot.


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

c'est bon c'est parti.


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Inscrivez-vous !
> J'accepte de poser nu(e) pour Amok et ses assistants lors de l'AES Belge 4.0
> -*rezba *
> -
> ...



Ben quoi ? Les calendriers du stade français se vendent mieux que les calendriers Pirelli, aujourd'hui !


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

les calendriers bengilli ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

Afin d'éviter les sorties de circuit, veuillez vous concentrer.


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

vous allez vraiment laisser mackie conduire  :affraid:


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vous allez vraiment laisser mackie conduire  :affraid:



Mais non, évidemment pas. Mais c'est le seul moyen de l'appâter pour qu'il vienne : personne ne veut se charger de pousser les karts toute la journée pour les démarrer et passer un coup de balai dans le stand pour nettoyer les mégots.

Franchement, Grug, tu imagines vraiment que je vais aussi accepter d'avoir un assistant Suisse ?


----------



## iMax (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je vais aussi accepter d'avoir un assistant Suisse ?



Bein...oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pour les démarrer et passer un coup de balai dans le stand pour nettoyer les mégots.



En même temps ? :affraid:

NB : prévoir l'extincteur...


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Mackie, tu cherchais pas un avatar ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

BUUUUUUUUUhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!       

que vous etes mechants avec notre p'tit mackie !!!!    









ps:   l'avatar rezba !!!      :love:


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

au contraire il flatte  si mackie fais des chronos comme toad on gagne la course... yoooooshi !


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, évidemment pas. Mais c'est le seul moyen de l'appâter pour qu'il vienne : personne ne veut se charger de pousser les karts toute la journée pour les démarrer et passer un coup de balai dans le stand pour nettoyer les mégots.
> 
> Franchement, Grug, tu imagines vraiment que je vais aussi accepter d'avoir un assistant Suisse ?




je te rappelle que mackie est notre mascotte sur cette opération. Tu devras le photographier tout le week-end. Séance de shooting avec les pit-babes devant le karting dès 9 heures le 30 juillet.  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> les calendriers bengilli ?  :rateau:



Héhé, en voilà une bonne idée. Super rezba.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu cherchais pas un avatar ?




le meilleur dans mario kart :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

A Vevey, on a vu le Kart de Paul :


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

tu as ete le plus rapide...bien joué....boulage....
d'ailleurs, j'ai une photo de toi essayant le fameux Kart de MacG...


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Celle-ci ? 
Tour de chauffe avant la pose des sponsors !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

quel bel engin quand meme....puis ça marche....     

par contre, pensez a faire de la monnaie....parce que ça ne tiens pas longtemps...


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

La fortune claquée en 24 heures !


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Bon, et donc, on prévois quoi ?
question : 
- logement
- boissons pendant et en dehors des 24 h
- est-ce que certains restent le lundi (j'y songe)
- fera-t-il chaud et beau demain ?
- fera-t-il beau et chaud demain ?
- Naru viendra-t-elle en kimono ?
- programme en dehors de 24 h ?

Autant de questions existentielles en attente de réponse...


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

Bengilli ! Tu m'avais promis qu'il y aurait un filtrage à l'entrée !!!!!! :affraid:

Mais fermez cette porte, bon sang ! Ils vont tous rentrer !!!!!!


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Arghhh et dire qu'à un mois près j'aurais pu venir moi aussi, embêter l'Amok. :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh et dire qu'à un mois près j'aurais pu venir moi aussi, embêter l'Amok. :love:



Soyons clairs : il est hors de question que des nanas (sauf celles résidant sur place) soient de la partie. Lorsqu'on va à Francfort, on ne vient pas avec ses saucisses.


----------



## iMax (22 Juin 2005)

Quelle comparaison 

_Et hop, 5000 _


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'on va à Francfort, on ne vient pas avec ses saucisses.


M**** ! En fait Amok, c'est André Pousse...


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clairs : il est hors de question que des nanas (sauf celles résidant sur place) soient de la partie. Lorsqu'on va à Francfort, on ne vient pas avec ses saucisses.




mais on y va avec ça choppe


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> M**** ! En fait Amok, c'est André Pousse...



Il est plaisant de voir qu'en ces lieux certains ont un minimum de culture !  Bien, numéro 6 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli ! Tu m'avais promis qu'il y aurait un filtrage à l'entrée !!!!!! :affraid:
> 
> Mais fermez cette porte, bon sang ! Ils vont tous rentrer !!!!!!



trop tard, je m'incruste....bon, c'est comment qu'on fait....nous les touristes supporters...?...




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> _Et hop, 5000 _



pas trop tot...


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli ! Tu m'avais promis qu'il y aurait un filtrage à l'entrée !!!!!! :affraid:
> 
> Mais fermez cette porte, bon sang ! Ils vont tous rentrer !!!!!!



entrèe gratuite pour les filles :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> entrèe gratuite pour les filles :love:



Mackie, le troc ce n'est pas de la gratuité !


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, le troc ce n'est pas de la gratuité !



ça dépend, avec un bon sens du commerce si :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

Et dire que je n'ai même pas été mis au courant ! 
Mackie il va vite ? 
Faudra qu'on se mesure sur une piste un jour. Il y a quelques pilotes chez les m4k, et çà devrait pas être triste comme compét. :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que je n'ai même pas été mis au courant !
> Mackie il va vite ?



étant donner que les karts seront tous identique, j'aurai donc le meilleurs rapport poids puissance de l'équipe :rateau: sauf si je prend 35 kg d'ici un mois et demi :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

C'est un argument, mais le pilotage en est un autre, surtout sur 24h. 
Reste que je me tirerais bien une bourre sur un circuit tiens. Va falloir qu'on remette çà sur le tapis dans le clan.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clairs : il est hors de question que des nanas (sauf celles résidant sur place) soient de la partie. Lorsqu'on va à Francfort, on ne vient pas avec ses saucisses.


Justement, à un mois près j'aurais résidé sur place.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Justement, à un mois près j'aurais résidé sur place.




dis pas cela , ils vont avoir un attaque !!!!     

le probleme est que etant  de pilotes du dimanche d'aprem
et ayant toujour un torticolis a cause des jupettes flottantes
ils ont trop peur de perdre devants toutes le fifille de macg


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils ont trop peur de perdre devants toutes le fifille de macg


 Je pense que tu n'as pas tout à fait tort.


----------



## bengilli (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et donc, on prévois quoi ?
> question :
> - logement
> - boissons pendant et en dehors des 24 h
> ...



Logement : j'ai pas eu paul en mp ni au tel depuis quelques temps mais on devrait avoir une grande tente assez vaste pour permettre aux participants à la course et aux participants à l'aes de "dormir".

Boissons : y'a la cafet du circuit qui sera ouverte toute la nuit, enfin jusqu'à temps qu'on ait vidé leurs futs. Sinon y'a une supérette à coté pour les ravitaillements.

Je ne sais pas si certains restent le lundi (pose ta question dans le sujet de Rendezvous). Pour ma part je repartirai le lundi matin.

Pour la météo, voir avec  le directeur de course pour les choix des gommes de pneus.

Naru sera en kimono et assistante vidéo sur cette opération.

En dehors des 24 Heures, une AES des plus classiques (dur d'organiser une randonnée à ski ou un repas dans des tipis sur un circuit de F1 ) mais on essayera de proposer des choses comme des ateliers photos mac.


----------



## bengilli (22 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli ! Tu m'avais promis qu'il y aurait un filtrage à l'entrée !!!!!! :affraid:
> 
> Mais fermez cette porte, bon sang ! Ils vont tous rentrer !!!!!!



C'est une AES mon cher, pas une boite de nuit... on vous espère nombreux, nioubies et nioubites compris(e)s.


----------



## bengilli (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils ont trop peur de perdre devants toutes le fifille de macg



on vous avez pourtant expliqué comment payer près de 4000 euros de frais pour l'organisation et trouver des sponsors, la balle était dans votre camps mes chères


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2005)

Et où en est l'entrainement de nos valeureux pilotes ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et où en est l'entrainement de nos valeureux pilotes ?




j'ai finit premier a toutes les courses de mario kart 64 en 150 cc :rateau:


----------



## Sloughi (26 Juin 2005)

et les autres pilotes de macge :mouais:


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finit premier a toutes les courses de mario kart 64 en 150 cc :rateau:


T'as entraînement le 21 prochain au Champ  
N'oublie pas le carburant


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> et les autres pilotes de macge :mouais:


La vraie question est « et les pilotes de MacG ? »


----------



## bengilli (27 Juin 2005)

on est à 92 % de notre préparation. cet après-midi impression des autocollants du sponsoring pour faire un zoli bolide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> on est à 92 % de notre préparation. cet après-midi impression des autocollants du sponsoring pour faire un zoli bolide




est t'il possible d'avoir un avant premiere des photos voitures/pilotes ?


----------



## bengilli (27 Juin 2005)

hélas non, la remise des kart et leur préparation ne se fera que pour les essais qualificatifs, à quelques heures de la course


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, on va la faire freestyle, je le sens.  :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Logement : j'ai pas eu paul en mp ni au tel depuis quelques temps mais on devrait avoir une grande tente assez vaste pour permettre aux participants à la course et aux participants à l'aes de "dormir".
> 
> Boissons : y'a la cafet du circuit qui sera ouverte toute la nuit, enfin jusqu'à temps qu'on ait vidé leurs futs. Sinon y'a une supérette à coté pour les ravitaillements.
> 
> ...



Pour le logement sur place, l'organisateur ne m'a toujours pas donné la taille de notre emplacement "tente".   
J'ai contacté une société qui loue des chapiteaux, il n'y a pas de problème mais il faut la taille. Donc on est toujours dans le flou.   
De toute manière, j'ai dis dès le début que comme c'est une course de 24H00, on risque de ne pas dormir beaucoup.
Si certain, (pas les pilotes qui doivent se reposer sur place) veulent un "vrai" logement, mon grand père habitant Francorchamps se fera une joie d'accueillir quelques participants. 

Je vais remettre la pression à l'organisateur (qui me semble très touriste au niveau de ma logistique.  ) pour avoir plus d'infos.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juin 2005)

Sinon pour ceux qui cherchent un "logement", on est pas loin de Liège aussi 

Bon, c'est un peu chaud pour loger des gens chez moi parce que je vis dans un minuscule studio mais y a des hotels etc en ville et d'autres MacGéens


----------



## bengilli (27 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais remettre la pression à l'organisateur (qui me semble très touriste au niveau de ma logistique.  ) pour avoir plus d'infos.



tu crois pas si bien dire  bon les autocollants sont faits, ça devrait être canon je les récupère début juillet.

On est donc à 93 %


----------



## bengilli (27 Juin 2005)

A propos de la tente (Paul tu peux confirmer) ça risque d'être assez spartiate, ceux qui peuvent emmener de quoi améliorer le confort pour ceux qui viennent de loin seront remerciés (matelas gonflables ou en mousse, lit picot, thermos de café etc... )


----------



## bengilli (29 Juin 2005)

suite des préparatifs...

Paul vient de m'informer que le kart de MacGeneration Grand Prix 2005 sera le... *numéro 6 !*
Le 51 était déjà pris et le 1664 n'existe pas 

Les casquettes imaginé par un de nos sponsors sont également en cours d'élaboration et devraient ressembler à ceci :


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2005)

et si on ne participe pas, on peut toujours avoir la casquette? Pour supporter l'equipe?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> et si on ne participe pas, on peut toujours avoir la casquette? Pour supporter l'equipe?



Je pense que ce sera possible. 

Tomtom m'a livré les écussons à coudre sur les combis, ils sont top 
Je prends des photos tout à l'heure.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2005)

TomTom et sa maman ont bien bossé.


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

il ne devait pas y avoir de photos avant 6 mois ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juillet 2005)

Il y aura encore des surprises...


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

bon, il ne me reste plus qu'a aller chercher les chaussures, un ancien collègue m'en a conseiller que l'on pouvais utiliser tout les jours


----------



## House M.D. (13 Juillet 2005)

Raaaah, top la casquette ! :love:

J'espère que vous en avez prévu une pour toute la team, y compris l'équipe médias :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah, top la casquette ! :love:
> 
> J'espère que vous en avez prévu une pour toute la team, y compris l'équipe médias :love:




Oui, oui, c'est prévu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2005)

Vu que le Team MacGe ne saurait participer que pour "la gagne", je vous propose mes bons offices pour parfaire l'entrainement des pilotes : Une prestation de "technique de franchissement de ligne d'arrivée" mise au point avec les meilleurs spécialistes :


----------



## House M.D. (13 Juillet 2005)

Ah ça c'est la classe comme arrivée   

Et vraiment cool la casquette :love: :love: :love:


----------

